# Chamber/Piano transcriptions of orchestral works



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Lately, I have discovered Liszt's piano transcriptions of Beethoven's 9 symphonies. Very great stuff! I'm used to hearing the symphonies as they were originally composed (who isn't?), but hearing them played on a piano is much like hearing the something different, while, at the same time, recognizing all of the various parts of the original orchestration It has an interesting effect, almost like watching a film in black and white. You know all of the various parts of the symphony and how they sound, but your mind is more active in making the connection between the sound of the piano and how you are used to hearing it. Just like how your mind works _visually_ while watching a film in black and white.

There are other re-orchestrations I have heard (i.e. Mahler's re-orchestration of the 9th), among others. But, the effect just isn't there when an orchestra is playing a different version of an originally _orchestral_ piece--there's just not enough difference in sound. The more minute sound of a chamber ensemble or piano seems much more effective.

I mentioned the Liszt piano transcriptions, are there any others anyone can recommend? Perhaps either solo piano or chamber?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Well then there are always those pieces that composers have transposed either from orchestra to piano or orchestrated from the piano they wrote it for. Famous example is Ravel's _Pavane for a Dead Princess,_ originally composed for piano. Ravel rewrote it for the orchestra, which is the more commonly-known version, but the piano version is still decently commonly-heard. That's the first one that came to mind for me.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

I recently downloaded Hector Berlioz's Requiem and Symphonie Fantastique from IMSLP as a Piano reduction score. I have yet to find any recording of it, but I'd definitely love too.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Naxos has a HUGE set of the transcription of Brahms' works, including the symphonies, concerti, and the German Requiem, for two pianos. 

And, yes, I completely agree with you on Liszt's transcriptions. Apart from a few moments where the thing sounds a bit awkward, it's wonderful. 

And look for a couple of CDs with Gil Shaham and piano accompanist playing many short orchestral works, like the Danse Macabre for instance. One of them is called 'Dance of the Devil.' The other is a CD with opera transcriptions.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Just this morning I've been listening to Bach's four Suites for Orchestra, BWV 1066-1069, played by the Brazilian Guitar Quartet. They use two regular Classical guitars and two eight-string guitars. It sounds wonderful to me and I whole-heartedly recommend it.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

As Opus67 mentioned, the Brahms' Piano for Four Hands transcriptions of most (at least a lot) of Brahms' chamber and orchestral works are definitely worth checking out. In particular, I really enjoy the Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor in this medium.


----------



## dfhwze (Oct 17, 2007)

here's a nice piano rework of an orchestral piece

*title*: Nikolay Rimsky Korsakov [Capriccio Espagnol] - Piano Duos
*artists*: Artur Pizarro & Vita Panomariovaite


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rachovsky said:


> I recently downloaded Hector Berlioz's Requiem and Symphonie Fantastique from IMSLP as a Piano reduction score. I have yet to find any recording of it, but I'd definitely love too.


Liszt also transcribed Harold in Italy for the piano.

Georges Bizet arranged the second piano concerto of Saint-Saens for solo piano.

The great Tatiana Nikolayeva made her own transcription of Prokofiev's Peter and the Wolf.

Chopin piano concertos are available in the form of piano quintets.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Something I remembered late last night

Beethoven symphony No.2, transcribed for piano trio by Mr.B himself.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Something I remembered late last night
> 
> Beethoven symphony No.2, transcribed for piano trio by Mr.B himself.


No kidding?! After hearing the second movement of the 2nd on piano, it really sounds as if it were intended for piano. It's a perfect fit. Also, the Adagio from 4, Andante con moto from 5, and Allegretto from 7.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Something I remembered late last night
> 
> Beethoven symphony No.2, transcribed for piano trio by Mr.B himself.


Thanks for mentioning this. It reminds me that I haven't listened to the piano trio transcription of this symphony in a long time. I'll have to pull out my Beaux Arts Trio set and give that one a spin!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> Thanks for mentioning this. It reminds me that I haven't listened to the piano trio transcription of this symphony in a long time. I'll have to pull out my Beaux Arts Trio set and give that one a spin!


The reason I thought of that in the first place is because I had seen their (BAT's) set in ArkivMusic's weekend specials earlier that day.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Rondo, here's one more for you: Mozart's PC No.12, K. 414, for piano quartet (K. 385p*). It doesn't catch my fancy, but YMMV. 



*The CD I have lists it as such, with K. 414 within parentheses.


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

In the same "reduction" category, how about Bruckner's 8th symphony transcribed for organ? - I have that CD by Lionel Rogg of Geneva. Quite amazing. Although the transcription is by Lionel Rogg, Bruckner was an organist himself. Listening to the 8th symphony played on an organ is a little like listening to what Bruckner was thinking when he was writing the work.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wagner transcribed Beethoven's ninth symphony for piano, but unlike Liszt, he kept the vocal part.

On piano duets:
Debussy transcribed Saint-Saens Introduction et rondo
Dukas transcribed his own L'apprenti sorcier



kiwipolish said:


> Listening to the 8th symphony played on an organ is a little like listening to what Bruckner was thinking when he was writing the work.


Why?


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

Bruckner's symphonies are so unique because of their orchestration and themes, which are really best suited to an organ. It is a paradox that Bruckner hardly ever composed for the organ, yet was an organist. He was thinking "organ" when he was composing for orchestra.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Neither chamber ensemble nor a piano but transcriptions of Beethoven's symphonies to be played on the organ. The work has been performed by one Ernst-Erich Stender. I came across this at one of the internet stations I listen to. link...the 5th symphony will be aired at 22:23 PST (24th Aug.). It seems interesting, but alas I will not be able to listen to it.

Samples are available here.


----------

